# My '96 B14 Sentra



## Guest (Dec 26, 2005)

Modifications:
1-Custom Blue Paint Job
2-Momo Idea 16" Chrome Rims
3-Halo Headlights
4-Clear Corner Lights
5-Drift Front Bumper
6-Combat Side Skirts
7-Combat Rear Bumper
8-Chrome Grille
9-Altezza Rear Lights
10-Custom Spoiler
11-Shaved Handles
12-Autoloc Entry System
13-Stinger Power2 Battery
14-Front/Rear Strut Bars
15-Custom HAI
16-Vinyl Graphics All-Around
17-Nismo Front Seats
18-4 Pt. Blue Racing Belts
19-Z3 Fenders
20-A'PEX Exhaust
21-Blue Turn-Signal LED Mirrors
22-Custom Grille (thanks to laxir)

I am new here and thought I would show everyone where I have gone with my B14. I have done a lot of cosmetic work and a couple performance mod.'s. I would like to do more performace mod.'s as time allows. I hope to get my complete audio setup installed shortly...Infinity Kappa CS 50.7 and 60.7 CS, Basslink Sub/Amp and Alpine CDA-9853. Also I will post audio/sunny/interior pictures once that unfolds. As you can see the weather has been crazy and my plans for a CAI is probably not a good idea due to the fact I like to drive in rain and snow. What short-ram intake is popular for the $120 price range? Let me know what you think. Thank you for looking!  

I also am new to post at cardomain: Link


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

its a nice car, but before anyone flames you rembember: " if you dont have anything nice to say, at least be nice when you flame them "


----------



## nadir (Dec 25, 2005)

besides the altezza-style tails, that's a sweet ride! i like the paint color


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> its a nice car, but before anyone flames you rembember: " if you dont have anything nice to say, at least be nice when you flame them "


Dude, you're funny. 

btw - the before and after pictures are AMAZING. Nice job. :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the graphics on the side really aren't that bad, however I don't like them on the hood.

I dont' like the tails, but the spoiler looks good. Same with the paint. Blue color conversion for the win!

What is done under the hood, interior and whats in the trunk though?

As far as a CAI in the rain, I run mine year round, and it rained all day yesterday and I drove at least 150 miles without a problem.

As far as a short ram though go with a JWT Pop Charger.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Time for turbo to balance out those cosmetics! Except for the tails, I kinda like it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks honda-licious...

original though!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks for the replies everyone. 

NotAnotherHonda - i tried to be original with everything and stay away from the honda look. :thumbup: 

wildmane - turbo is to much $$ right now, but maybe later...  

xbrandonx - for current under the hood stuff...the stinger battery, front strut bar, custom HAI, jdm spark plug blue wires and ngk iridium spark plugs. thanks for the rec. of the JWT Pop Charger, its only $159 and looks like the right move for me!  once my audio stuff goes in, there will be a sub/amp in the trunk and the rear strut bar will stay. i have look-alike nismo seats in the front with blue harnesses. the trim throughout the car has wood look-alike. the dash has an aluminum plate. i almost forgot - i dynamatted (xtreme) the whole trunk and plan on doing the front doors. i would like to clean-up the engine bay at some point and new headers are on the list. :thumbup: 

Santa Gimp - thank you! :cheers: 

nadir - thank you! :cheers: 

b14sleeper - thank you for the warning! :cheers: i know there are some very serious gear-head people here that love the sleepers. at some point i will 2. but for right now, without all the knowledge that those people have and the ability to tune/modifiy or a garage to do it in, i stick to the cosmetics and simple things.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

cg333 said:


> xbrandonx - for current under the hood stuff...the stinger battery, front strut bar, custom HAI, jdm spark plug blue wires and ngk iridium spark plugs. thanks for the rec. of the JWT Pop Charger, its only $159 and looks like the right move for me!  once my audio stuff goes in, there will be a sub/amp in the trunk and the rear strut bar will stay. i have look-alike nismo seats in the front with blue harnesses. the trim throughout the car has wood look-alike. the dash has an aluminum plate. i almost forgot - i dynamatted (xtreme) the whole trunk and plan on doing the front doors. i would like to clean-up the engine bay at some point and new headers are on the list. :thumbup:


lol at JDM spark plug wires. a header will really dress up the engine bay, the stock manifold is a nasty looking piece, go with hotshot, they can be had used for about $250. If you would like to cut down on the cost of the pop charger, you could always get an ebay SRI with a K&N filter, I think I paid $45 shipped for mine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

xbrandonx - i got the spark plug wires on eBay, they were some brand with JDM in the title (i just got them because they were under $30 and looked nice). i thought getting $160 spark plugs from nology right now isn't quite worth it, but later on, once i get more performance related things done, might be. i will of course read the threads here first though. as far as the hotshot headers - i have looked on ebay and i never can find them for the b14 and i checked the classifieds here and never find them, or, they are sold or to high priced. i will keep my eyes open. how about some of the other real brands off ebay...i.e. OBX? i will probably get the hotshot as i have been told they are worth it. the sound from my current SRI which is basically an eBay one...is sub-par. i read on jimwolftechnology.com that it has a nice low sound. i might just go with that. also, it has proven performance spec.'s. i figure if i am going to get serious under the hood, i should go serious with everything and not cut corners. thanks for the input :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

cg333 said:


> xbrandonx - i got the spark plug wires on eBay, they were some brand with JDM in the title (i just got them because they were under $30 and looked nice). i thought getting $160 spark plugs from nology right now isn't quite worth it, but later on, once i get more performance related things done, might be. i will of course read the threads here first though. as far as the hotshot headers - i have looked on ebay and i never can find them for the b14 and i checked the classifieds here and never find them, or, they are sold or to high priced. i will keep my eyes open. how about some of the other real brands off ebay...i.e. OBX? i will probably get the hotshot as i have been told they are worth it. the sound from my current SRI which is basically an eBay one...is sub-par. i read on jimwolftechnology.com that it has a nice low sound. i might just go with that. also, it has proven performance spec.'s. i figure if i am going to get serious under the hood, i should go serious with everything and not cut corners. thanks for the input :thumbup:


The stock plug wires have been proven time and time again to be the best for our cars, same with the spark plugs. Stick with OEM. I know you've gotten the iridium (so did I) but it doesn't help anything, not to say it hurts anything, but just a waste of money.

The OBX has been known to be a really bad piece, cracking at the welds. Just keep looking in the classifed section, they pop up from time to time, I got mine for $212 shipped. They hardly ever pop up on ebay. Even the new price of $4xx.xx, aftering buying 2 or 3 OBX headers and replacing them, you'll have the money invested into the Hotshot header. 

Also if your not going to cut corners, you should get a full CAI instead of a short ram one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> The stock plug wires have been proven time and time again to be the best for our cars, same with the spark plugs. Stick with OEM. I know you've gotten the iridium (so did I) but it doesn't help anything, not to say it hurts anything, but just a waste of money.
> 
> The OBX has been known to be a really bad piece, cracking at the welds. Just keep looking in the classifed section, they pop up from time to time, I got mine for $212 shipped. They hardly ever pop up on ebay. Even the new price of $4xx.xx, aftering buying 2 or 3 OBX headers and replacing them, you'll have the money invested into the Hotshot header.
> 
> Also if your not going to cut corners, you should get a full CAI instead of a short ram one.


Great, thank you. Next time (within about 8 months) I will replace with OEM wires and plugs. I try to follow the guide (http://www.sentra.net/tech/maintenance.php?) for all maintenance. It is very good and detailed. I will wait for the hotshot to pop-up. I would like to get them under $250 as you got yours for 212. I know the $400 is worth it, but money is tight right now. I know I should go full CAI, but for now until I go turbo, the 1-2hp diff. bet. JW's SRI and Hotshot CAI. When I do the headers, I will also do all new piping to the exhaust, cat conv. and muff. I would like to get a smaller muff. as I have been told that my 3.5" is actually losing HP.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

cg333 said:


> Great, thank you. Next time (within about 8 months) I will replace with OEM wires and plugs. I try to follow the guide (http://www.sentra.net/tech/maintenance.php?) for all maintenance. It is very good and detailed. I will wait for the hotshot to pop-up. I would like to get them under $250 as you got yours for 212. I know the $400 is worth it, but money is tight right now. I know I should go full CAI, but for now until I go turbo, the 1-2hp diff. bet. JW's SRI and Hotshot CAI. When I do the headers, I will also do all new piping to the exhaust, cat conv. and muff. I would like to get a smaller muff. as I have been told that my 3.5" is actually losing HP.


If your serious about going turbo, don't get a header or a SRI/CAI at all, just save your money. My HS header was an earlier design but still was a quality piece and had amazing welds.

YOU HAVE A 3.5" EXHAUST?!?!?! Damn the turbo ga16's aren't running 3.5"

also you should look at the corner lights on www.liuspeedtuning.com to go with your headlights.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> If your serious about going turbo, don't get a header or a SRI/CAI at all, just save your money. My HS header was an earlier design but still was a quality piece and had amazing welds.
> 
> YOU HAVE A 3.5" EXHAUST?!?!?! Damn the turbo ga16's aren't running 3.5"
> 
> also you should look at the corner lights on www.liuspeedtuning.com to go with your headlights.



I don't know if I will ever be able to afford the turbo, so I will do everything I can up to it and if some day I can, then I will sell it all. I will still be able to get money for it. It seems that if you buy used and sell used, and keep everything maintained, you won't lose all of its value, someone will still pay some money for it. Which corner lights do you think match best? They have a few diff. ones I like but at $100 I should prob. save that for other stuff.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Besides the altessa, i am in love with everything. and i usually dont go for body kits or unique wings. So get some engine pics and interior pics and youll be set. Very nice job.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

cg333 said:


> Which corner lights do you think match best? They have a few diff. ones I like but at $100 I should prob. save that for other stuff.


Just the crystals to match. The stealth ones would be good if you had the black projectors.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

psuLemon - thanks :thumbup: I am working on getting some more pics. I will post shortly.

xbrandonx - What's the diff. bet. the ones I have now and those (http://www.liuspeedtuning.com/products/b14_corners.html)? They have the orange blinker and right now, mine are clear. I think the clear all around matches best. Or am I looking at the wrong ones?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

cg333 said:


> xbrandonx - What's the diff. bet. the ones I have now and those (http://www.liuspeedtuning.com/products/b14_corners.html)? They have the orange blinker and right now, mine are clear. I think the clear all around matches best. Or am I looking at the wrong ones?


Yours have the frosted outside over the housing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

Valve Cover Painting - 

















I used a Primer, then Blue Engine Paint, then Chrome Splatter and put about 6 coats...we will see how this turns out in the am... :asleep:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you shoulda taken off the oil cap and spark plug wire holder...but looks good...


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you shoulda taken off the oil cap and spark plug wire holder...but looks good...


i thought about the oil cap being off, but i wanted it to be a uniform paint scheme...i knew i couldn't get it right with it being off, so i left it on. it didn't stick or anything. the s.p. wire holders were taped and not a drop of paint touched them. it looks pretty nice back and installed. thanks for the compliment :thumbup:  

i would like to redo all the hoses and loom in the hood area...has anyone posted a guide for this? i am assuming it is a couple day project...i just would like to know how much cable and what to purchase and if anyone has any quick tips before i disconnect everything and find out i have to special order something...blah, blah, blah... i am thinking a blue and silver theme to match the car. i already have so much wire for the speakers, entry kit, etc. i would like to clean it up and dress up the engine. :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

cg333 said:


> i would like to redo all the hoses and loom in the hood area...has anyone posted a guide for this? i am assuming it is a couple day project...


if your going to be replacing your hoses for the colored silicone ones, just do them one at a time so when your finished for the day the most you have to do is put back one hose, fill the resivor and your car is ready to go again


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

good idea...

here are some NEW PICS. 

updates:

1-finally all the audio stuff is put in! all audio stuff put in. Alpine 9853, Infinity 60.7cs & 50.7cs, Infinity 10" Sub/Amp, Kenwood 4-channel Amp, Rockford Fosgate Wiring. Dynamat Xtreme - front 2 doors and trunk! :thumbup: 

2-new spark plugs, spark plug wires, rotor & dist. cap. 

3-painted valve cover. 

4-started wire loom.


front seats:









audio front:









audio trunk:









engine bay:


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

super sick! where did you get the rear lights and halos from?? Laxir hit me up on the grill!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks! 

the lights were purchased on eBay. just go through and compare prices w/ shipping, some people are not in the US or have bad feedback...just be careful.

later


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Love the color! Those seats are pimp as well. Keep the good work, of course I'd change a few things (aka rice, wood trim??) but I'm not a hater


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice job, you've obviously put a lot of time, hard work, and love into the ride...

Keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## 5aprilc (Oct 15, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> lol at JDM spark plug wires. a header will really dress up the engine bay, the stock manifold is a nasty looking piece, go with hotshot, they can be had used for about $250. If you would like to cut down on the cost of the pop charger, you could always get an ebay SRI with a K&N filter, I think I paid $45 shipped for mine.


I got my hotshot for $130.00 off of ebay, and it looks great. You will have to take out the cat because it's part of the old header. Who needs one anyway.


----------



## 5aprilc (Oct 15, 2005)

Also Altezza taillights suck. I have some and unless you seal the hell out of them they are going to leak like a bastard. My trunk got soaked because of those [word deleted] things. Do you have that problem to?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

5aprilc said:


> Also Altezza taillights suck. I have some and unless you seal the hell out of them they are going to leak like a bastard. My trunk got soaked because of those fucking things. Do you have that problem to?


not as of yet...i used a couple layers of the black 3m sticky stuff. i intend to put more on shortly as i have heard that from several people. thx :cheers:


----------

